# Increased Fetal Movement at 39+ weeks?!



## _Natalie_

Hey ladies,

Just writing this for a bit of reassurance really, or if anyone is the same?!

Tonight is the second night this week that baby has been really active, like he is thrashing around in there- my whole bump is moving like crazy. He has also had hiccups for the past 15mins....

Anyways, I googled "increased movement at 39 weeks" and one of the first things I've read is that it can mean baby is in distress? I just wanted to check that in fact it is normal for baby to move more (even though folk say baby should be quietening down now?)

I really hate google sometimes.... I just can't wait to hold him in my arms :nope:

Please tell me I'm being paranoid.... x


----------



## Baby2012

Oh hun :hugs: gosh pregnancy is SO HARD!! I sometimes wish I had a little window that I could peer into but then I think that'd only make me worry more because I could see and not do anything :haha:

I hate Google too, so I no longer search. If worried call your MW or L&D ward I'm sure they won't mind and the reassurance will be worth it. I'm sure your bubs is fine but it;s so hard isn't it? we worry when they're not active and then worry when they're too active. I'm sure bubs is just getting excited about his big excit and meeting you :kiss:


----------



## quail

im sure its fine some of my bubs moved so much at the end it hurt and in labour,they were so wriggly in labour lol it made the contractions worse this baby is very active and it is sometimes painful.xx


----------



## _Natalie_

quail said:


> im sure its fine some of my bubs moved so much at the end it hurt and in labour,they were so wriggly in labour lol it made the contractions worse this baby is very active and it is sometimes painful.xx

Thanks hun, I really don't want to be panicking over something which is completely normal! I just hope labour isn't too far away now :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## _Natalie_

Baby2012 said:


> Oh hun :hugs: gosh pregnancy is SO HARD!! I sometimes wish I had a little window that I could peer into but then I think that'd only make me worry more because I could see and not do anything :haha:
> 
> I hate Google too, so I no longer search. If worried call your MW or L&D ward I'm sure they won't mind and the reassurance will be worth it. I'm sure your bubs is fine but it;s so hard isn't it? we worry when they're not active and then worry when they're too active. I'm sure bubs is just getting excited about his big excit and meeting you :kiss:

Thanks hun :flower: I'm fed up over-analysing and worrying now, I just want labour to start!! I'm banning myself from google, that's it!!

:hugs:


----------



## Baby2012

Haha! Good stay away. I'm done too (with all the orry but not for her to come yet!!!) but you're way ahead of me before you know it you'll be updating us with your "this is it" thread. Good luck x


----------



## punkrockmama

Google is vicious.....I hate it so much...but since we have the same due date, I can say mine is also starting moshpits and the bump goes everywhere! I said in another thread, he's trying to make himself more room by pushing my ribs into my throat....I think (think anyways) that "frantic" movement followed by nothing is what you have to watch for...but if it's been two days, I think you are okay....let's hope they're just wriggling down more to make their way out.....for the love of god...PLEASE.:haha:


----------



## _Natalie_

Ah, he's stopped now aswell, probably just tired himself out! Yeah I'm hoping he's nudging his wee head southwards :)


----------



## amjon

Go to L&D and have him checked out. I lost my daughter at 27 weeks and know many others that lost theirs closer to full term. It CAN indicate there is a problem, so go get him checked.


----------



## _Natalie_

amjon said:


> Go to L&D and have him checked out. I lost my daughter at 27 weeks and know many others that lost theirs closer to full term. It CAN indicate there is a problem, so go get him checked.

Aw I'm sorry you've suffered hun,:flower: it really is my biggest fear, and I don't want to worry. I've read that LO's can move more though and other ladies have said that it happend not long before labour began, so I dont know what to think.

It happend at the weekend, where he was moving about mad for a good hour, then it stopped, and when I went to bed baby had lots of hiccups. But then the next few days he went back to normal movement, so I know he was fine. I was just more curious tonight, as he's done the same thing again, which is why I googled about it. I'm gonna go have a listen on my doppler.

xx


----------



## albs

our boy has def been moving more. last night he kept me awake for an hour with mental kicking and bum thrusting (he's so elegant). i'm hoping he was just pushing himself further down as i was also getting really bad stabbing pains in my cervix. 
i've got a doc appointment this afternoon and i'm having a CTG done (not because of increased movement, just because i'm overdue) so will def find out if anything's wrong. i think he's just super wriggly though.


----------



## _Natalie_

albs said:


> our boy has def been moving more. last night he kept me awake for an hour with mental kicking and bum thrusting (he's so elegant). i'm hoping he was just pushing himself further down as i was also getting really bad stabbing pains in my cervix.
> i've got a doc appointment this afternoon and i'm having a CTG done (not because of increased movement, just because i'm overdue) so will def find out if anything's wrong. i think he's just super wriggly though.

Ah, keep me posted on what they say! I think I'll give my midwife a call today, just as some of baby's kicks seem way out in my right side, so I'm hoping he's not shifted position! He was head down, so shouldn't his legs be up at the top, not at my side?


----------



## hopeforamirac

almost 39 weeks here and this little girl has days when she feels like a fish out of water :haha: thats what it feels like anyway flipping and kicking everywhere :wacko:

im sure all is fine but if you are worried give mw a ring :flower:


----------



## albs

so the cgt was text book, bubs is totally fine, if a little lazy as he still doesn't want to arrive!
they asked if he's active and i explained quite how much - he keeps me awake, and his movements can become painful. doc said 'sorry, but good!' she said that it was a positive thing so i'm not worried. 
also i wouldn't worry about feeling kicks right down your side. i feel them on my left side almost by my belly button and bubs is def head down, 2/3 engaged. i think babies are contortionists! his feet can be right at the top one minute, and way down low 5 minutes later.


----------



## _Natalie_

albs said:


> so the cgt was text book, bubs is totally fine, if a little lazy as he still doesn't want to arrive!
> they asked if he's active and i explained quite how much - he keeps me awake, and his movements can become painful. doc said 'sorry, but good!' she said that it was a positive thing so i'm not worried.
> also i wouldn't worry about feeling kicks right down your side. i feel them on my left side almost by my belly button and bubs is def head down, 2/3 engaged. i think babies are contortionists! his feet can be right at the top one minute, and way down low 5 minutes later.

Aw that's good to know, thanks hun! I think this LO is a cortortionist too,lol. I'm glad it's a positive thing if theyre still so active, the things we worry about! xxx


----------



## leahsbabybump

dr. google is a naughty man dnt listen to him lol
increased movement doesnt mean anything hun its juts baby getting bigger space getting tighter so you notice the movements more


----------

